# Mafia 2 Kapitel 14, brauche Hilfe



## fastgiga (28. August 2010)

Tach auch,
ich habe einige Probleme mit dem 14. Kapitel (zumindest glaub ich das es dieses level ist.

ACHTUNG! SPOILER!!!!!


In der Mission muss man ja 27500 dollar zusammen bekommen um seine schulden zu zahlen. nachdem man das gemacht hat begibt man sich auf die Suche nach joey und findet sich dann auf dem Dach eines gebäudes wieder.

Da ich von den story in mafia2 nicht so begeistert bin hab ich das selbe gemacht wie immer:
Alle roten pfeile gejagt und getötet. Ich bin soweit gekommen das ich ganz unten in dem gebäude war (also Erdgeschoss) und alle Gegner gekillt habe.

Darauf hin hat sich einer der Gegner ergeben, die hände hochgehalten und sich in die Mitte des Raumes gestellt. Was muss ich jetzt machen? Ich befürchte stark, dass eine zwischensequenz starten sollte es aber nicht tut. joey ist mir leider nicht gefolgt. Ich bin den ganzen weg zurück gelaufen, hoch auf die etage auf der man erwacht ist und da stand joey noch immer und hat sich nicht bewegt. ich hab versucht ihn nach unten zu bekommen und hab ihn mit granaten versucht weg zu scheuchen aber der macht nix. Anreden oder so geht auch nicht.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was in der mission eigentlich passieren sollte???
folgt euch joey? oder steht er nur da und wartet bis ihr alle gegner ausgeschalten habt?
muss man ihm irgendwie befehle geben? Ab und zu at mir joey auf dem weg nach unten befehle zu geschrien, sowas wie:

Du gehst vor und ich geb dir deckung. Allerdings hab ich mich da schon gewundert wo er ist, hab mich aber nicht drumm gekümmert sondern die roten pfeile gejagt. Ich vermute also das er mir eigentlich folgen sollte das nur nicht getan hat.

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnten

vielen dank im voraus für eure hilfe

mfg
fastgiga


----------



## tstusr (28. August 2010)

Huhu,

bin auch gerade in der Mission und habe das selbe Problem. War ganz unten, dann nochmal hoch, hab das Playboy-Heft gefunden 
Aber naja ... hab dann gesehen dass Joey oder wie er heißt bei mir im 2. Stock von unten ist..da wo der molotow cocktail den weg versperrt sollte er eigentlich über ein Brett steigen und dann folgen.
Aber bei mir rennt der nur vor dem Brett rum und es passiert nichts.
Der sollte eigentlich mit bis ganz nach unten folgen.
Wollte eben die Mission auf anderem Schwierigkeitsgrad testen, hatte MITTEL.
Vielleicht klappts ja dann weil es nur ein zufälliger Bug war, ..aber na ja!
Werde gleich nochmal testen...mal sehen wann der Patch rauskommt 

Viel Erfolg dir!


----------



## fastgiga (28. August 2010)

dir auch viel erfolg, is halt scheise dass man bei mafia2 nicht jeden speicherstand eines kapitels auswählen kann. Ich war schon ganz unten, um nun wieder ganz hoch zu kommen musste ich das kapitel nochmal ganz vom anfang an machen...nervige scheise....


----------



## tstusr (28. August 2010)

Hats denn jetzt geklappt?
Wollte nicht nochmal alles machen, dauert ja ewig...
Mach ich dann wohl mehr oder weniger morgen


----------



## fastgiga (28. August 2010)

ich werds auch erst morgen machen. Mein plan ist eben darauf zu achten das joye mir vor jedem speicherpunkt folgt. Ich denke sobald man einen speicherpunkt erreicht hat und joey noch nichtmal bis zum vorherigen mit gelaufen ist kann man kapitel 14 NOCHMAL von vorne anfangen.

Ich werd also jede etage ganz ganz langsam durchspielen und nur die treppe nach unten benutzten wenn joey direkt hintermir ist, ansonsten werd ich neustarten.


Wäre halt mal toll wenn jemand sagen könnte was den passiren müsste.

vielleicht muss joey ja gar nicht mitlaufen.....ka...

n8


----------



## OberGrenadier (29. August 2010)

moin 

ich habe genau das selbe problem gehabt 
habe aber gerade eben raus gefunden wie man es löst    

also so bald ihr wieder in dieser halle seit wo die ganzen feinde von euch sind
lauft ohne jemanden ab zuschießen wieder ganz nach oben zu joey 
mir lief er auf mal dierekt in die arme 
danach folgt er euch dann aber hilft euch net 
 

Hoffe mal es klappt jetzt bei euch^^


----------



## nikey99 (31. August 2010)

mir geht es genau so. joe läuft immer gegen das eine brett wo man drüberklettern muss wo die flammen die türe versperrt. wenn ich alle in der halle gekillt hab kommt er immernoch nicht. auch nicht wenn ich gleich zu ihm hochrenne wenn ich die mission neu anfange das ist zum k**zen was kann man machen?


----------



## GladiatorsZ3 (31. August 2010)

Ich komme nicht in den club Mona Lisa obwohl ich die 27500 dollar verdient habe!!


----------



## tstusr (1. September 2010)

Tag noch einmal miteinander,

habe das Spiel schon seit Tagen durchgespielt. Nochmal an alle Hilfesuchenden:

Die Mission habe ich gespielt auf:
Schwierigekeit: Mittel - ich bin wahrsch. auf mindestens 1x gestorben, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr.

Danach mit Erfolg und ohne Problem:
Schön langsam gespielt immer auf Joe gewartet.
Schwierrigketisgrad: Leicht/Einfach
Nicht gestorben

Versucht das komplette Kapitel durchzuspielen und auf dem Dach bzw. in genau diesem Teil des Kapitels NICHT ein einziges Mal zu sterben. Viel Glück!


----------



## Pomo96 (18. September 2010)

Also bei mir ist es so,ich habe knapp über 27500 Euro,dann fahr ich zu der Bar.Die Türe blinkt,ich drücke E aber die Türe öffnet sich nicht.Auch wenn ich dannach mehrmals E drücke es passiert nichts.

Ich hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann.

MfG Thomas


----------



## JimBeam1 (21. September 2010)

Pomo96 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es so,ich habe knapp über 27500 Euro,dann fahr ich zu der Bar.Die Türe blinkt,ich drücke E aber die Türe öffnet sich nicht.Auch wenn ich dannach mehrmals E drücke es passiert nichts.
> 
> Ich hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann.
> 
> MfG Thomas


Hääh, ist es nicht so, das man 55.000 Mücken zurückzahlen muß? Ich kann 
mich nicht mehr genau daran erinnern, aber musste man nicht erst bei Joe
 die restlichen 27.500 abholen um dann zu diesem Geldverleiher zu 
fahren? Ich hatte diese Probleme auf jeden Fall nicht. btw. kann es evtl. sein, dass Du knapp unter der Summe lagst. In diesem Fall müsstest Du erst noch ein, zwei Geschäfte ausrauben. Waffenläden lohnen sich übrigens mehr als Bekleidungsgeschäfte.  

Edit: sorry hab gerade gesehen, dass Du knapp über der Summe hattest. Dann vergiss das mit dem Geschäfteausrauben.

@rest

Das ihr jungen Menschen immer in Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch die Missionen fegen müsst... 
Stellt euch vor es ginge wirklich um euer Leben, dann würdet ihr ja auch nicht wie die Geisteskranken in 20 Gegner rein "rushen", oder?!
Lasst es etwas langsamer angehen, geniesst das Spiel mehr, dann habt ihr auch mehr von euerem Geld.    

Den "Trick" Joe mithilfe der Handgranaten in die richtige Richting zu stupsen war köstlich. Danke für den Brüller!!!


----------



## Kobe89 (7. Oktober 2010)

hallo, also ich bin bisher mit dem spiel sehr zufrieden gewesen. aber 
seit heute habe ich ein problem. in kapitel 14, als ich nach joe suche 
und bei den vinci's im lokal lande und der eine von vinci's leuten mir 
mit der pistole eine überzieht, gehts einfach nicht mehr weiter. es lädt
 und lädt und lädt... hat jmd ähnliche probleme gehabt und weiß eine 
lösung? habe das spiel und meinen rechner schon mehrmals neu gestartet


----------

